# How high do you think petrol will go this year and in the future?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I heard estimates of $1.50/L this year. What do you think the cost of petrol will be in 3-5yrs time?


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

plus $4.00 for sure 

Canadians appreciate being gouged more for gas than our Stateside neighbours


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

GAS will surely break the $1.50 mark this year - Its $1.38 right now (just filled up).

I heard it was $1.48 this morning in Montreal. I would expect it to max out for the year at around $1.60 - $1.70 in the GTA.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

The Mannys and Newfies are getting it bad.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=191161&postcount=19

Stable companies must be making good sales with stable going off the shelves I think.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

When it goes $2.00/L I'm going wood gasifier with some Mad Max gear.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

MAXXX 1.90 hopefully not anytime soon


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ynot said:


> plus $4.00 for sure
> 
> Canadians appreciate being gouged more for gas than our Stateside neighbours


You will expect a riot before it reaches $3 per litre


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> You will expect a riot before it reaches $3 per litre


I think he means $4.00 USD/Gal.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

With the cost of petrol so high now you might all want to consider getting a lockable fuel cap. I've heard at least 2 people during chats about the cost of fuel this week that they had their tanks siphoned.

I remember hearing on the radio of people doing this back during the blackout of 2003 when everything shut down. 

Not only just having a lockable cap but having a self starting siphon tube isn't a bad idea if you need to remove fuel to a more fuel effient vehicle or other petrol powered items.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd still like to drive a v8, just have to find another way to make end meets


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Holidays said:


> I'd still like to drive a v8, just have to find another way to make end meets


Do you find that you've changed the way you drive to more or max economize your fuel when driving?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Do you find that you've changed the way you drive to more or max economize your fuel when driving?


Can't say it doesn't bother me, just try not to stress me out. Just focus on other thing that I can save money on or make more. I don't really change my driving habit or live closer to work. I don't change what I like to do, just work harder to get what I like.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Source: The National @ 21:00 CH 26.

Price at the pump:
CDN: 124.3c/L (avg across the country)
USA: $3.532/Gal or 93.30c/L

I forgot who it was on the news show but I think it was someone in the oil business that said and I quote 'take what you see at the pumps now and add 15% to it' and that's what you would likely expect later this year.


EDIT: 124.3 + 15% = 142.945c/L so almost $1.50/L Damn........that translates to a few less minutes of fun with the flame thrower per gal. .


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Holidays said:


> Can't say it doesn't bother me, just try not to stress me out. Just focus on other thing that I can save money on or make more. I don't really change my driving habit or live closer to work. I don't change what I like to do, just work harder to get what I like.


Well I'll be looking for a 3 wheel vehicle. IIRCthey are classed as motorbikes but to many on the road they're viewed as cars but I heard the fuel economy is good on those. I don't drive faster then 60kph most of the times so I figure it'll give more range per fill.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It would seem that the price of gasoline isn't high enough to change peoples driving habits. Based on what I have seen on the highways, people are driving faster then ever, so they aren't concerned about the price of fuel (or the cost of speeding tickets). As well, there seemed to be no shortage of boat and Seadoo action on Lake Simcoe this past summer.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

BillD said:


> It would seem that the price of gasoline isn't high enough to change peoples driving habits. Based on what I have seen on the highways, people are driving faster then ever, so they aren't concerned about the price of fuel (or the cost of speeding tickets). As well, there seemed to be no shortage of boat and Seadoo action on Lake Simcoe this past summer.


And that's the key. People bitch and moan about the high gas prices, but they're not willing to change their driving habits.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I've seen some nice 3 wheel concept cars online but they look small ... not sure how safe it is during collision? you know size matter when 2 things get tangled up. I think Diesel is a good alternative for now compare to hybrid. I don't know whats taking Honda and Toyota so long to bring diesel in North America...politic emission control whatever bring in the competition. Who wouldn't want to drive a v6 turbo diesel 4runner ? 



AquaNeko said:


> Well I'll be looking for a 3 wheel vehicle. IIRCthey are classed as motorbikes but to many on the road they're viewed as cars but I heard the fuel economy is good on those. I don't drive faster then 60kph most of the times so I figure it'll give more range per fill.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

solarz said:


> And that's the key. People bitch and moan about the high gas prices, but they're not willing to change their driving habits.


I feel bad for you son, I've got 99 problems but drivin ain't one

~hehe


----------



## iam.mike (Jan 25, 2012)

I drive my car like i stole it...jk.........and I still get 5.6 l/ 100k on average in my golf diesel and that's with no highway driving. I can go a looooooooooooong way on 55 litres. I've owned a vw diesel for 9 years and I will never go back to gas. People buy horsepower but you drive torque.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Holidays said:


> I've seen some nice 3 wheel concept cars online but they look small ... not sure how safe it is during collision? you know size matter when 2 things get tangled up. I think Diesel is a good alternative for now compare to hybrid. I don't know whats taking Honda and Toyota so long to bring diesel in North America...politic emission control whatever bring in the competition. Who wouldn't want to drive a v6 turbo diesel 4runner ?


Yes I am aware of the size matters in a collision tho also smaller tends to be more agile. I've seen and heard of some 3 wheel e-cars and seen some 3 wheelers. IIRC Cam-Am makes 3 wheelers as well. One problem I have with cars is if the engine dies you basically are screwed unless you have a few friends to push the car then pay a bend over the barrel pricing to tow and fix the vehicle. I like vehicles where one person can move, still ride (albiet slower unless you're on the down-flats or downhill), or easy to move in a pick up if anything happens to it.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

This is called Bajai, 3 wheeler gasoline something that I often ride growing up. lots of fuel efficient transporter in asia & europe compare to here.






Or this DTV Shredder http://bpgulak.com/projects/ a better version of segway. I would like to try one of these off road or downtown



AquaNeko said:


> Yes I am aware of the size matters in a collision tho also smaller tends to be more agile. I've seen and heard of some 3 wheel e-cars and seen some 3 wheelers. IIRC Cam-Am makes 3 wheelers as well. One problem I have with cars is if the engine dies you basically are screwed unless you have a few friends to push the car then pay a bend over the barrel pricing to tow and fix the vehicle. I like vehicles where one person can move, still ride (albiet slower unless you're on the down-flats or downhill), or easy to move in a pick up if anything happens to it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Shredder looks like fun!!!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> Shredder looks like fun!!!


And the military version can go up to 100km/hr ... imagine what kinda thrill that would be


----------

